# Bios Update



## vineetrocks2005 (May 4, 2006)

I have an old Compaq Presario with Abit BD-70G motherboard.I want to upgrade its BIOS.Currently I have Award Phoenix 6.0 Bios.Can anyone tell me where i can found the BIOS update of this motherboard.

Thank u


----------



## vignesh (May 4, 2006)

*www.award-bios.com/index.cfm

But be careful while doing this... Updating the BIOS can be a nasty bussiness...


----------



## mod-the-pc (May 4, 2006)

I think you'll be charged for BIOS updates from above link. Better option would be to get it from Abit's (*file.abit.com.tw/pub/download//fae//bg7m8w.exe) / Compaq's website


----------



## Ramakrishnan (May 13, 2006)

Be very very careful. One wrong step can make your motherboard unusable.


----------



## spikygv (May 14, 2006)

i dont recommend BIOS update. make sure u're using the correct updater and version of it too . I wud suggest u to get advice from compaq before proceeding, Corrupt bios can render ur mobo useless .and i dont like the idea of sending mobo for rma and waiting for a long time.

Besides , why d'u wanna do this ??


----------



## mod-the-pc (May 15, 2006)

There's always a way out (the recovery BIOS I mean and I've recovered from a few bad flashes) !!! So lets not frighten Vineet


----------



## drvarunmehta (May 15, 2006)

As long as you follow the instructions properly and the power dosen't go off while updating, there's no reason to believe that something will go wrong.


----------



## avis_gan (Jun 7, 2006)

do it if you know what u r doing


----------



## MysticHalo (Jun 7, 2006)

Oh..its nothing so scary. Just make sure u KNOW how to update a BIOS specific to ur system...and make sure u use a proper flashing utility.


----------



## kalpik (Jun 7, 2006)

Ill just say one thing: "Dont fix it if it ain't broke.."


----------



## janitha (Jun 7, 2006)

kalpik said:
			
		

> Ill just say one thing: "Dont fix it if it ain't broke.."



He was asking about an older board and so your advice is very relevant.

But in case of modern Mobos like A8N-E for example, one can update without any fear since in case something goes wrong, the original one can be restored using the Mobo CD only. And the updating can be done from windows itself, either from a downloaded file or directly over the Net. I have already updated it thrice, each within minutes and never facing any problem or having to resort to recovery.


----------



## kalpik (Jun 8, 2006)

Yeah.. true.. But Never update from windows. Thats even more dangerous. The manufacturer's themselves ask not to update from within windows. And my advice applies to all boards, new and old. Sometimes a BIOS update creates more problems..


----------



## janitha (Jun 8, 2006)

kalpik said:
			
		

> Yeah.. true.. But Never update from windows. Thats even more dangerous. The manufacturer's themselves ask not to update from within windows. And my advice applies to all boards, new and old. Sometimes a BIOS update creates more problems..



I have updated from windows only and never had any problem. And in the Asus site, I have not seen them discouraging it. Also if it is so, why should they make such a provision in the Asus Auto Update Utility?


----------



## JGuru (Jun 8, 2006)

I don't think there will be a problem if you update the BIOS from Windows.
As long as you  follow the rules strictly, there won't be any problem.
Always update the BIOS when it necessary (to fix some problems).


----------



## kalpik (Jun 9, 2006)

Read the whole topic: *forum.msi.com.tw/index.php?topic=14909.0


----------



## Subramanian (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi, I am also in need of a similar BIOS update like Vineet. Someone was asking why would we need a bios update.

As the product reaches end of life, the manufacturer does not support. In my case I want to make my Bios boot from a USB 2.0 DVD ROM drive, but I am not able to find the USB option in my Bios CMOS setup utility. So an upgrade becomes necessary.

regards


----------

